# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  [ Easy Firmware ] New update Flash File 01/11/2018

## mohamed73

*Easy Firmware NEW_UPDATE_ 01/11/2018*        *HTC*  *NEW_UPDATE_HTC* **  *ALPINE_UHL* 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25  .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5  16449_partial_2_4.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25  .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5  16449_partial_2_4_2.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25  .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5  16449_signed_2_4.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25  .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5  16449_signed_2_4_2.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25   .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5   16449_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25   .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5   16449_signed_Hboot_2_4_2.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25   .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5   19135_combined_signed_2_4.zip 2PZMIMG_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_AUS_1.25   .710.6_Radio_1.1652V2P29.1100.707101.AEH_release_5   19136_combined_signed_2_4.zip NVRam_Database_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_A  US_1.25.710.6_release_516449_2_4.zip NVRam_Database_ALPINE_UHL_M60_SENSE80GP_hTC_Asia_A  US_1.25.710.6_release_516449_2_4_2.zip *HARMONY_DUGL* 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DUGL_N71_SENSE90GP_hTC_Asia_TW_1.0  0.709.7_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_518645_partial_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DUGL_N71_SENSE90GP_hTC_Asia_TW_1.0  0.709.7_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_518645_signed_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DUGL_N71_SENSE90GP_hTC_Asia_TW_1.0  0.709.7_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_518645_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DUGL_N71_SENSE90GP_hTC_Asia_TW_1.0   0.709.7_Radio_1.0.U00150.1  71213G_01.00_release_519127_combined_signed_2_4.zi  p *OCEAN_LIFE_UL* 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UL_O80_SENSE90GP_MR_TMOUS_2.15.  531.6_Radio_sdm630-000080-1710271627_release_517011_partial_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UL_O80_SENSE90GP_MR_TMOUS_2.15.  531.6_Radio_sdm630-000080-1710271627_release_517011_signed_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UL_O80_SENSE90GP_MR_TMOUS_2.15.  531.6_Radio_sdm630-000080-1710271627_release_517011_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UL_O80_SENSE90GP_MR_TMOUS_2.15.  531.6_Radio_sdm630-000080-1710271627_release_519133_combined_signed_2_4.zip *A55ML_DTUL* 0PJXIMG_A55ML_DTUL_L50_SENSE70_hTC_Asia_TW_1.46.70  9.5_Radio_1.1506V24P22T34.2103.0805_AD5[W.T]_release_471221_signed_2_4.zip 0PJXIMG_A55ML_DTUL_L50_SENSE70_hTC_Asia_TW_1.46.70    9.5_Radio_1.1506V24P22T34.2103.0805_AD5[W.T]_release_473058_combined_signed_2_4.zip *OCEAN_LIFE_UHL* 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Europe_1.  09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_partial_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Europe_1.  09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Europe_1.    09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Turkey_1.  09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_partial_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Turkey_1.  09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_Turkey_1.    09.401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_WEND_1.09  .401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_partial_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_WEND_1.09  .401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_2_4.zip 2Q3FIMG_OCEAN_LIFE_UHL_O80_SENSE90A1_HTC_WEND_1.09  .401.2_R_Radio_sdm630-005201-1711161228A_release_517786_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip *HARMONY_DTWL* 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DTWL_N71_SENSE90GP_HTCCN_CHS_2_1.0  0.1405.9_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_519142_partial_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DTWL_N71_SENSE90GP_HTCCN_CHS_2_1.0  0.1405.9_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_519142_signed_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DTWL_N71_SENSE90GP_HTCCN_CHS_2_1.0  0.1405.9_Radio_1.0.U00150.1 71213G_01.00_release_519142_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q4RIMG_HARMONY_DTWL_N71_SENSE90GP_HTCCN_CHS_2_1.0   0.1405.9_Radio_1.0.U00150.1  71213G_01.00_release_519599_combined_signed_2_4.zi  p *OCEAN_M_DUGL* 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_DEMO_1.10.4  01.23_Radio_8998-002772-1711021849_release_516987_partial_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_DEMO_1.10.4  01.23_Radio_8998-002772-1711021849_release_516987_signed_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_DEMO_1.10.4  01.23_Radio_8998-002772-1711021849_release_516987_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_DEMO_1.10.4  01.23_Radio_8998-002772-1711021849_release_519799_combined_signed_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_India_SEA_1  .24.400.2_Radio_8998-002772-1712011153_release_519104_partial_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_India_SEA_1  .24.400.2_Radio_8998-002772-1712011153_release_519104_signed_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_India_SEA_1  .24.400.2_Radio_8998-002772-1712011153_release_519104_signed_Hboot_2_4.zip 2Q4DIMG_OCEAN_M_DUGL_O80_SENSE90GP_HTC_India_SEA_1    .24.400.2_Radio_8998-002772-1712011153_release_519952_combined_signed_2_4.zip الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Samsung* *NEW_UPDATE_Samsung* **  *SM-G925V* G925VVRU4DQL1_7.0_Full_Rom_USA (Verizon).7z *SM-G928G* G928GUBS3CQL7_7.0_4File_Trinidad and Tobago.7z *SM-G928V* G928VVRU3CQL4_7.0_Full_Rom_USA (Verizon).7z *SM-G930P* G930PVPU5BQL1_7.0_4File_USA (Sprint).7z *SM-G935P* G935PVPU5BQL1_7.0_4File_USA (Sprint).7z *SM-J250M* J250MUBU1AQL3_7.1.1_4File_Colombia.7z *SM-J327R4* J327R4TYS1AQL1_7.0_4File_USA (US Cellular).7z *SM-J727R4* J727R4TYS1AQL1_7.0_4File_USA (US Cellular).7z *SM-N920V* N920VVRU3CQL4_7.0_Full_Rom_USA (Verizon).7z *SM-N9500* N9500ZCU2BQL1_7.1.1_4File_China (Open China).zip *SM-N9508* N9508ZMU2BQL1_7.1.1_4File_China (China Mobile).zip *SM-R760* R760XXU2CQL1_Tizen_4File_Europe.7z *SM-T550* T550XXU1CQL6_7.1.1_4File_Slovenia.7z *SM-T580* T580XXU2BQL1_7.0_4File_Germany.7z *SM-W2018* W2018ZCU1AQL4_7.1.1_4File_China (Open China).7z *SM-A310F* A310FXXU3CQL1_7.0_4File_Uzbekistan.7z *SM-A320Y* A320YDXU1BQL1_7.0_4File_Vietnam.7z *SM-C5010* C5010ZCU1BQL3_7.0_4File_China (Open China).7z *SM-G903F* G903FXXU1BQL1_6.0.1_4File_Baltic.7z *SM-G920K* G920KKKU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).7z *SM-G920L* G920LKLU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (LG Uplus).7z *SM-G920S* G920SKSU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).7z *SM-G920V* G920VVRU4DQL1_7.0_Ful_Rom_USA (Verizon).7z *SM-G925K* G925KKKU3EQL1(iron Man)_7.0_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).7z G925KKKU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).7z *SM-G925L* G925KKKU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).7z G925LKLU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (LG Uplus).7z *SM-G925S* G925SKSU3EQL1(iron Man)_7.0_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).7z G925SKSU3EQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).7z *SM-A530F* A530FXXU1AQLC_7.1.1_4File_Russian Federation.zip *SM-A910F* A910FXXU1BQL3_7.0_4File_Vietnam.zip *SM-G9200* G9200ZCU2EQL1_7.0_4File_China (Open China).7z *SM-G920F* G920FXXS5EQL9_7.0_4File_Malaysia.zip *SM-G928A* G928AUCS4EQL1_7.0_4File_USA (AT&T).7z *SM-G950F* G950FXXU1AQL5_7.0_4File_Netherlands.zip *SM-G955F* G955FXXU1AQL5_7.0_4File_Netherlands.zip *SM-J250F* J250FDXU1AQL3_7.1.1_4File_Thailand.7z *SM-N920A* N920AUCS4EQL1_7.0_4File_USA (AT&T).7z *SM-N950U* N950USQS2BQK3_7.1.1_4File_USA (Sprint).zip N950USQS2BQL5_7.1.1_4File_USA (Verizon).zip *SM-P555K* P555KKKU1CQL3_7.1.1_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).7z *SM-P555L* P555LKLU1CQL3_7.1.1_4File_Korea (LG Uplus).7z *SM-P555S* P555SKSU1CQL3_7.1.1_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).7z *SM-T285* T285XXU0AQL3_5.1.1_4File_Portugal.7z *SM-T810* T810ZCU2CQL4_7.0_4File_China.7z *SM-A520F* A520FXXU3BQLA_7.0_4File_Poland.zip *SM-A710K* A710KKKU1CQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (KT Corporation).zip *SM-A710L* A710LKLU1CQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (LG Uplus).zip *SM-A710S* A710SKSU1CQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).zip *SM-C5010* C5010ZHU1BQL5_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SM-C9008* C9008ZMU1BQL2_7.1.1_4File_China (China Mobile).zip *SM-C900Y* C900YZTU1BQL3_7.1.1_4File_Taiwan.zip *SM-G570F* G570FXXU1BQL2_7.0_4File_United Arab Emirates.zip *SM-G9280* G9280ZCU2CQL1_7.0_4File_China (Open China).zip *SM-G930A* G930AUCS4BQL1_7.0_4File_USA (AT&T).7z *SM-J320A* J320AUCS3BQL2_7.1.1_4File_USA (AT&T).7z *SM-N9500* N9500ZHU2BQL1_7.1.1_4File_Hong Kong.7z *SM-N950N* N950NKSU2BQL4_7.1.1_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).zip *SM-R775T* R775TUVU1BQL1_Tizen_4File_USA (T-Mobile).7z *SM-T285* T285XXU0AQL3_5.1.1_4File_Portugal.7z *SM-T355* T355XXU1CQL2_7.1.1_4File_Pakistan.7z *SM-T395C* T395CZCU1AQL2_7.1.1_4File_China (Open China).7z *SM-A310N0* A310N0KOU1CQL2_7.0_4FileKorea.7z *SM-A520F* A520FXXS3BQL3_7.0_4File_Saudi Arabia.zip *SM-A530N* A530NKSU1AQLC_7.1.1_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).7z *SM-A730F* A730FXXU1AQL8_7.1.1_4File_Malaysia.zip A730FXXU1AQL8_7.1.1_4File_Taiwan.zip *SM-A910F* A910FXXU1BQL4_7.0_4File_India.7z *SM-G550FY* G550FYXXU1CQL6_7.1.1_4File_India.zip *SM-G570M* G570MUBU2BQL2_7.0_4File_Mexico.zip *SM-G611F* G611FDDU1AQLA_7.1.1_4File_India.7z *SM-G930FD* G930FXXS1DQLD_7.0_4File_Taiwan.zip G930FXXS1DQLE_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SM-G935FD* G935FXXS1DQLD_7.0_4File_Taiwan.zip *SM-J320F* J320FDRU0AQL2_5.1.1_4File_India.zip *SM-J320M* J320MUBS0AQL2_5.1.1_4File_Brazil.zip *SC-02J* SC02JOMU1AQL1_7.0_4File_Japan.zip *SM-T280* T280XXU0AQL4_5.1.1_4File_Portugal.7z *SM-T355* T355XXU1CQL2_7.1.1_4File_Pakistan.7z *SM-T385C* T385CZHU1AQK2_7.1.1_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SM-T390* T390XXU1AQL3_7.1.1_4File_Italy.7z *SM-T395* T395XXU1AQL3_7.1.1_4File_Italy.zip *SM-T395N* T395NKOU1AQL3_7.1.1_4File_Korea.zip *SM-T550* T550XXU1CQL5_7.1.1_4File_Iraq.zip *SM-T713* T713XXU2BQL3_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip T713ZCU2BQL3_7.0_4File_China.zip *SM-T719C* T719CZCU1BQL4_7.0_4File_China.zip T719CZSU1BQL3_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SM-T813* T813XXU2BQK8_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.7z T813ZCU2BQL3_7.0_4File_China.zip *SM-T815C* T815CZCU3CQL3_7.0_4File_China (Open China).zip T815CZSU2CQL2_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SM-T819C* T819CZCU1BQL3_7.0_4File_China (Open China).7z T819CZHU1BQK8_7.0_4File_Hong Kong.zip *SC-03J* SC03JOMU1AQL1_7.0_4File_Japan.zip *SCV35* SCV35KDU1AQL2_7.0_4File_Japan.zip *SCV36* SCV36KDU1AQL2_7.0_4File_Japan.zip *SM-A710M* A710MUBU2CQL3_7.0_4File_Mexico.7z *SM-J320G* J320GXXS0AQL1_5.1.1_4File_Malaysia.7z *SM-J701F* J701FXXU3AQL2_7.0_4File_Thailand.zip *SM-J701M* J701MUBU2AQL3_7.0_4File_Mexico.zip *SM-J727S* J727SKSU1AQL1_7.0_4File_Korea (SK Telecom).zip *SM-N910G* N910GDTU1DQL1_6.0.1_4File_India.7z *SM-N915G* N915GXXU1DQL1_6.0.1_4File_India.zip *SM-N9200* N9200ZCU3DQL1_7.0_4File_China (Open China).zip SM-N950F N950FXXU2BQL6_7.1.1_4File_Thailand.zipالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ARCHOS NEW_UPDATE_ARCHOS*  ARCHOS 40 Helium ARCHOS 40 Neon ARCHOS 40D Titanium ARCHOS 45 Neon ARCHOS 45b Platinum ARCHOS 45d Platinum ARCHOS 50 CESIUM ARCHOS 50 Cobalt ARCHOS 50 Diamond ARCHOS 50 Oxygen Plus ARCHOS 50 Platinum ARCHOS 50 Platinum 4G ARCHOS 50 Power ARCHOS 50b Helium ARCHOS 50c Oxygen ARCHOS 50c Platinum ARCHOS 50d Helium ARCHOS 50d Neon ARCHOS 50e Helium ARCHOS 50e Neon ARCHOS 50f Helium ARCHOS 50f Helium Lite ARCHOS 50f Neon ARCHOS 55 Helium Ultra ARCHOS 55b Cobalt Lite ARCHOS 59 Xenon ARCHOS Access 55 3G    *FLY NEW_UPDATE_FLY * Fly FF248 Fly FS526 Power Plus 2 Fly FS527 Nimbus 17 Fly FS528 Memory Plus Fly FS529 Champ Fly FS530 Power Plus XXL    *XIAOMI NEW_UPDATE_XIAOMI*  XIAOMI Mi 5C XIAOMI Mi 5X XIAOMI Mi 6 XIAOMI Mi A1 XIAOMI Mi Max XIAOMI Mi Max 2 XIAOMI Mi Max Pro XIAOMI Mi Mix XIAOMI Mi Mix 2 XIAOMI Mi Note XIAOMI Mi Note 2 XIAOMI Mi Note 3 XIAOMI Mi Note CT XIAOMI Mi Note Pro    *OPPO NEW_UPDATE_OPPO* 
OPPO A1601 OPPO A37f OPPO CPH1609 OPPO CPH1613 OPPO CPH1701 OPPO CPH1717 OPPO F1 OPPO X9009    *ASUS NEW_UPDATE_ASUS * ASUS G500TG ASUS T500 ASUS T500KLC ASUS T500TLT ASUS T550KLC ASUS Z171KG ASUS ZB452KG ASUS ZB500KG ASUS ZB500KL ASUS ZB500TL ASUS ZB551KL ASUS ZB552KL ASUS ZB553K ASUS ZB570TL ASUS ZC451TG ASUS ZC500TG ASUS ZC520KL ASUS ZC520TL ASUS ZC521TL ASUS ZC550KL(8916) ASUS ZC550TL ASUS ZC553KL ASUS ZC554KL ASUS ZD553KL  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *================= Dont Forget To Use Only  Thanks Button =================  Best Regards: Easy-Firmware Team* ​
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## رشاد شوعي

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

----------


## miro2010

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

----------

